# Freilaufrolle bis 50 Euro gesucht



## Attractor (29. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
mich hat als Jungangler mittlerweilen das Karpfenfieber gepackt.
Da ich als Schüler ein sehr begrenztes Budget habe, suche ich eine akzeptable Freilaufrolle bis max. 50 Euro.

Da ich damit an relativ kleinen Gewässern angle, reichen mir ca. 180 Meter 30er Monoschnur an Fassungsvermögen.

In den Seen wo ich fische kommen Karpfen mit max. 15-20 Pfund vor.

Ich dachte bereits an Cormoran Sinus BR 6 Pi, Okuma Epix V2 oder Daiwa Regal X

Vielen Dank für Eure Ratschläge



Servus


Attractor


----------



## Shimano95 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freilaufrolle bis 50 Euro gesucht*

Okuma longbow

Gibts für zwischen 35 und 50€ kommt auf die größe an die du nimmst is ne super rolle


----------



## Bodensee89 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freilaufrolle bis 50 Euro gesucht*

die longbow hätte ich auch vorgeschlagen. 

gibts z.B. bei A+M bis einschließlich größe 60 für 45 €. 

hab mir vorgestern dort 2 stück als 60er bestellt.......


die kleineren sind natürlich günstiger.


----------



## Marc 24 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freilaufrolle bis 50 Euro gesucht*



Bodensee89 schrieb:


> die longbow hätte ich auch vorgeschlagen.
> hab mir vorgestern dort 2 stück als 60er bestellt.......



Ich habe meinem kleinen Bruder die Longbow nun auch letzte Woche bestellt. Es wurde durchweg gutes berichtet (ich glaube das einzige Manko war das Aussehen). Mein Bruder wollte sich die 40er Rollen kaufen, ich habe ihn aber überzeugen können, dass er doch lieber pro Rolle 5€ drauflegen solle und dann die 60er nehmen kann (bei A&M). V.a. weil er auch manchmal "kleine Exkurse" auf Wels damit machen will.


----------



## 42er barsch (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freilaufrolle bis 50 Euro gesucht*

hi,
auch wenn mich für die empfehlung einige vielleicht steinigen wollen habe ich gute erfahrungen mit der cormoran cormaxx 3S-40 baitrunner.

ich fische diese rollen beim schweren grundfischen bei uns hier am rhein auf aal und wels und habe bisher noch jeden gehakten fisch kompromisslos durch die strömung geleiert ohne getriebeschäden oder ähnliches.
auch der einsatz geflochtener schnur macht den rollen kein problem.

die o.g. rollen sind bei 321 schon für weit unter 50€ zu haben.

gruss


----------



## Attractor (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Freilaufrolle bis 50 Euro gesucht*

Hallo,
erstmal vielen Dank für Eure bisherigen Ratschläge.
Ich hab mir mal die Okuma Longbow bei A+M Angelsport angesehen.
Sie würde mir schon gefallen.
Kann mir von Euch jemand was zur Okuma Trio Freilaufrolle sagen, diese wäre auch bei A+M Angelsport für ca. 50 Euro zu haben.

Herzlichen Dank

Attractor


----------



## moe7 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freilaufrolle bis 50 Euro gesucht*

powerliner #6


----------



## MAST_PROD (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freilaufrolle bis 50 Euro gesucht*

Ich fische die  "ABU Garcia Cardinal Free Runner" und bin sehr zufrieden.

Sollte ich mal wieder eine oder mehrere Freilaufrollen brauchen werde ich mir Free Runner nochmal kaufen.

Gruß


----------



## sundangler (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freilaufrolle bis 50 Euro gesucht*



MAST_PROD schrieb:


> Ich fische die  "ABU Garcia Cardinal Free Runner" und bin sehr zufrieden.
> 
> Sollte ich mal wieder eine oder mehrere Freilaufrollen brauchen werde ich mir Free Runner nochmal kaufen.
> 
> Gruß



Er möchte nicht mehr als 50,-€ ausgeben


----------



## MAST_PROD (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freilaufrolle bis 50 Euro gesucht*



sundangler schrieb:


> Er möchte nicht mehr als 50,-€ ausgeben



Die gibts schon ab 39,99 €...



3-2-1 deins...


----------



## Knispel (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freilaufrolle bis 50 Euro gesucht*

Lass doch den Freilauf einmal weg, der ist doch im Grunde überflüssig, denn kommst du schon in eine höhere Rollenliga ...


----------



## MAST_PROD (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freilaufrolle bis 50 Euro gesucht*



Knispel schrieb:


> Lass doch den Freilauf einmal weg, der ist doch im Grunde überflüssig, denn kommst du schon in eine höhere Rollenliga ...




Finde ich ist Geschmackssache. Wenn er mit Freilaufrolle besser zu klar kommt!

Ich fische auch lieber mit Freilaufrolle. Aber ist ja jedem selbst überlassen...

Gruß


----------



## Knispel (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freilaufrolle bis 50 Euro gesucht*



MAST_PROD schrieb:


> Wenn er mit Freilaufrolle besser zu klar kommt!
> 
> 
> Gruß


 
Rolle ist Rolle - ein Schnurspeicher - nicht mehr und nicht weniger, aber das ist scheint völlig in Vergessenheit geraten zusein. Darum wird seitens der Industrie ja auch so ein Wirbel damit betrieben - da es ja niemanden mehr einfällt....
( das ist meine Meinung )


----------



## Gunnar. (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freilaufrolle bis 50 Euro gesucht*

Moin moin,

Da ja explezit *nur* nach Freilaufrollen bis 50€ gefragt wurde..........

Ich habe die Okuma Longbow seid 8 Jhren im Einsatz. Bis heute problemlos.

Für 50€ bekommt man schon die 90er Version. Da passt dann genug Schnur drauf so das man für alle Varianten gerüstet ist. Mann weiß ja nie an was für Gewässer es einem im Laufe der Jahre verschlägt.

http://www.carpfishing.de/product_info.php?info=p1201_Okuma-Longbow-Baitfeeder.html


----------



## thomas72 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freilaufrolle bis 50 Euro gesucht*

Hallo,
ich fische seit kurzem 2 Okuma Longbow´s.
Mit den beiden bin ich rundherum zufrieden.
Sehr stabil, super Freilauf, für den Preis einfach Klasse.

An meiner 3. Grundrute fische ich eine Quantum Radical Heat in der 40er Größe.
Auch diese ist meiner Meinung nach sehr empfehlenswert und mittlerweile bei div. Anbietern auch um die 50 Euro zu haben.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben und viel Spaß bei der Qual der Wahl

Gruß und Petri Heil


Thomas


----------



## Udo-77 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freilaufrolle bis 50 Euro gesucht*

Penn Slammer Live liner die Rolle für die Ewigkeit |bla:

Schau sie dir mal an
http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/de/Rollen/Salzwasser/Penn-Live-Liner

Schon ab 66.50€

Gruss


----------



## Attractor (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freilaufrolle bis 50 Euro gesucht*

Hallo,
vielen Dank erstmal für Eure Informationen.
Dank meiner Eltern konnte ich mein Budget auf 70 Euro erhöhen und bin sehr in die Penn Slammer Liveliner in der Größe 460 (220m/035er Schnur) verschossen.

Da ich Ruten in der Länge von 3 m Fische und eigentlich soviel Schnurfassung gar nicht brauche habe ich nun große Angst, daß die Rolle wie ein gewaltiger Klotz an der Rute hängt.

Wie groß ist die Slammer Liveliner 460 in der Realität ?
Habe auch nirgends in der Nähe die Möglichkeit die Rolle anzusehen.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen (evtl. Maße der Rolle bzw. Vergleich zu anderen Rollen)
Ein Freund von mir fischt z.B. eine Okuma Longbow in der Größe 40. Ist die Slammer wesentlich größer, da diese Okuma schon relativ groß wirkt.

Vielen herzlichen Dank


Attractor


----------



## Udo-77 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freilaufrolle bis 50 Euro gesucht*

Hi!
allso da kann ich dir nicht direkt weiterhelfen weil ich selbst nur die 760er fische!
Aber für ne 3m rute denk ich mal ist die 460er optimal!

Glückwunsch wenn du sie kaufst #6

Gruss
Udo


----------



## 1Fisherman (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freilaufrolle bis 50 Euro gesucht*

Hallo,

ich fische eine Penn Slammer LL 460 und ich kann dir sagen, dass sie eher klein ausfällt.
Benutze die Penn an 2.75lbs Stecken und bin sehr zufrieden.
Für die Weser würde ich sie allerdings nicht benutzen, da muss was Größeres her. Bei mir werden es wohl die Longbows in einer der größeren Ausführungen.
Aber wie gesagt: Penn Slammer LL #6!

Petri,
Roman


----------



## Fabsibo (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freilaufrolle bis 50 Euro gesucht*

Hey Boardies,

ich nutze mal den Thread, da er ja noch relativ aktuell ist. Ich sehe seit ca. 2-3 Wochen in fast jeden Shop die Okuma Carbonite Baitfeeder I,II,III. Da ich leider überhaupt keine Erfahrungsberichte finde und mir aus den Angaben über die einzelnen Komponenten kein Bild von einer Rolle machen kann, wollte ich mal hören ob jmd die Rolle schonmal in der Hand hatte bzw. aus den Daten etwas herauslesen kann? Ich würde schon zur Carbonite III tendieren, meine alternative wäre die altbewährte Longbow.

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Okuma-Carbonite-Baitfeeder-III-55-CBF-555-41bb_p15497_x2.htm

lg Fabian


----------



## Bassey (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freilaufrolle bis 50 Euro gesucht*

Ich denke bei Okuma ist es in dieser Preisklasse einfach nur eine Optiksache. Die Getriebe sind für das Geld bei beiden Modellen gut geraten. Ich habe mir in nem Karpfenforum jetzt zwei Longbow für 70 Teuronen besorgt, gebraucht halt, aber neuwertig und ich muss sagen, für das Geld: WOW!!! Hatte für ähnliche Preise schon wesentlich wabbeligere Rollen in der Hand!


----------



## Attractor (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Freilaufrolle bis 50 Euro gesucht*

Hallo und herzlichen Dank für Eure Tipps.
Ich habe mir gestern bei Askari eine Penn Slammer Liveliner 460 für ca. 68 Euro bestellt.
Bin sehr gespannt.

Gruß


Attractor


----------

